# What was number one?



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

What was number 1 the date you were born? Really cool website!

http://www.everyhit.com/dates/index.html

Mine was:

*On 10th Oct 1971 ...

The Number 1 single was:
Rod Stewart - "Maggie May"

The Number 1 album was:
Rod Stewart - "Every Picture Tells A Story"*

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread 

Mine is 
On 1st Apr 1972 ...

The Number 1 single was:
Nilsson - "Without You"

The Number 1 album was:
Lindisfarne - "Fog On The Tyne"  WHO


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aww come on thsts not right 

26TH SEPTEMBER 1978 THE NO1 WASSSSS

John Travolta + Olivia Newton John ---- Summer Nights  

thats pathetic  

 no1 album was 

BoneyM ----- Night Flight To Venus   

xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

On 22nd Apr 1979 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
Art Garfunkel - "Bright Eyes"
      

The Number 1 album was:
Barbra Streisand - "Barbra Streisand's Greatest Hits Volume 2"


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

mine was  2/2/1981  single - john lennon - imagine
                           album- john and yoko double fantasy

dq xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

14th Feb 1971 Mine were both by George Harrison- single was 'My sweet Lord' (the first time around), the album was 'All things must pass'

Dizzi- loving the #1 single on your b'day- how cool    

Maz x


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Loving this!!!!!!!

My birthday 3rd March 1970

No 1 single Wand'rin Star by Lee Marvin

No 1 Album Bridge Over Troubled Water Simon & Garfunkel

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Number ones the day I was born - 2nd December 1975

The Number 1 single was:
Queen - "Bohemian Rhapsody"
      
The Number 1 album was:
Perry Como - "40 Greatest Hits"

The single is OK but not sure about the album 

xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

22nd Nov 1974

No 1 Single
David Essex - Gonna make you a star  

No 1 Album 
Elton John - Greastest Hits


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

3rd March 1979 - Beegee's and Tragedy  

Girlie we share the same day!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Gosh you're all so young 

On 21st Oct 1969 ...

*The Number 1 single was:
The Archies - "Sugar Sugar"

The Number 1 album was:
Beatles - "Abbey Road"*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Born 23.10.1983

*No.1 Single: :* Culture Club ~ Karma Chameleon

*No.1 Album: * Culture Club ~ Colour by Numbers


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Single - The Beatles 'Lady Madonna'

Album - Bob Dylan 'John Wesley Harding'

I'm old!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fidget said:


> Gosh you're all so young
> 
> On 21st Oct 1969 ...
> 
> ...





*Loubie* said:


> Single - The Beatles 'Lady Madonna'
> 
> Album - Bob Dylan 'John Wesley Harding'
> 
> I'm old!!


And from another "oldie"

*On 5 January 1969*......same as Marilyn Manson 

The Number 1 single was:
Marmalade - "Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da"

The Number 1 album was:
Beatles - "The Beatles (The White Album)"

*Girlie and Bev....my DPs birthday's 3 March too (but 1975 !)*

Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - "Make Me Smile (Come Up And See Me)" .............I love this song !!!!

The Number 1 album was:
Status Quo - "On The Level"

N xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

11th October 1977

The Number 1 single was:
David Soul - "Silver Lady"
    
The Number 1 album was:
Diana Ross & The Supremes - "20 Golden Greats"

no idea what Silver lady sounds like


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

On my birthday 27th October 1984 ... 

The Number 1 single was: Wham! - "Freedom" 
      
The Number 1 album was: Big Country - "Steeltown" 

My DP's birthday today his is

Bucks Fizz - "Land Of Make Believe" he should be   

The Number 1 album was: Human League - "Dare"


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Caroline I was lovin Wham & bucks fizz!    
some of my favorite records!

now I feel very Old


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Human League ~ Dare....one of my all time favourite albums...I played my vinyl to death...now have on CD (well, actually on my iPod cos I am so  "down with it" despite being born in the 60s !!) 


Suzie....I can sing you "Silver Lady" if you like....oh god, I'm humming it now...can see it's gonna be in my head all afternoon  


DP's always laughing at me as I know all the words to so many 80's tunes......he just thinks I'm  but I was in my prime then...downhill since then !! 


N x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

On the 1st September 1972

Number 1 single was Rod Stewart - "You Wear It Well"

Album Various artist compilation (Arcade) - "20 Fantastic Hits"

Leigh was born 1st August 1972

The Number 1 single was:
Donny Osmond - "Puppy Love"

The Number 1 album was:
Various artist compilation (K-Tel) - "20 Dynamic Hits"

Kieran was born 17th November 1989

The Number 1 single was:
Lisa Stansfield - "All Around The World"

The Number 1 album was:
Chris Rea - "The Road To Hell"

Grant was born 3rd November 1996

The Number 1 single was:
Robson & Jerome - "What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted / Saturday Night At The Movies / You'll Never Walk Alone"

The Number 1 album was:
Boyzone - "A Different Beat"


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG I feel old

Caroline 1984.....I had just started going out to pubs when you were born, and dancing to Wham!!

here goes

On 22nd Jan 1968 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
The Beatles - "Hello Goodbye"

The Number 1 album was:
Original Soundtrack - "The Sound Of Music"    


A
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Beatles....seems to be a theme for all of us born in the 60's....strange that huh 



Anabelle said:


> OMG I feel old
> 
> Caroline 1984.....I had just started going out to pubs when you were born, and dancing to Wham!!


I know, I'm not sure how I "suddenly" got this old....it's like it's snuck up on me while I wasn't looking  I had my first "serious" boyfriend in '85 (when I was 16).....and my DP was only 10 at that time  (obviously my current DP and not the one I was with in '85  ) !!!!

N xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I have to say its crept up on me too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me three


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Minxy- I'm with you on the Silver Lady, as soon as I read Suzie's post I started humming it, even worse I know the words    
Suzie-how can you not know that one   get it on the iPod  

Let's not discuss the age thing though!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

On 30th Jan 1976 ...

The Number 1 single was:
Abba - "Mamma Mia"

The Number 1 album was:
Roy Orbison - "The Best Of Roy Orbison"

Courtney's is:

On 30th Apr 2006 ...

The Number 1 single was:
Gnarls Barkley - "Crazy"

The Number 1 album was:
Gnarls Barkley - "St Elsewhere"


DH's

On 18th Aug 1979 ...

The Number 1 single was:
The Boomtown Rats - "I Don't Like Mondays"

The Number 1 album was:
Various artist compilation (WEA) - "The Best Disco Album In The World"


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

mine is
19th oct 1970
number 1 single was:
freda payne - band of gold

number 1 album was:
pink floyd - atom heart mother

dh's is
20th nov 1979
number 1 single
dr hook - when you're in love with a beautiful woman

number 1 album
abba - greatest hits volume 2

jordan
5th aug 1988
number 1 single
yazz and the plastic population - the only way is up

number 1 album
Various artist compilation - "Now That's What I Call Music 12"


sam
number 1 single
Baddiel & Skinner & The Lightning Seeds - "Three Lions"

number 1 album 
Crowded House - "Recurring Dream - The Very Best Of Crowded House"


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

